# Skeeter Fish Reports



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Great day today up north. Water very clear, ice 6". Caught 12 Crappie and 1 eye. Set my personal best Crappies about 3 times cause they all were slabs. Hit larger spoon jigs...Northland Forage Spoon and Pimple Gold Dimpled. 4pm-530pm was a frenzy of hits. Nothing on the tip ups.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice! Glad you had a good day.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

anyone heading to the graveyard area ill be down there about 5am if anyone wants to meet up ill be in all gray on a bucket.. fish master


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

all can say is, i wish i lived closer to that lake. nice work. thats a fine looking crappie


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

them are some nice fish!!!


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

looks like you found some fish ! congrads !


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

A good report on a Great day on the ice..nice bunch of slabs...Congrats....JIM....CL.....:B


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i was Shorefishin neyber,i picked up 9 crapie

snag


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Shorefishin said:


> Great day today up north. Water very clear, ice 6". Caught 12 Crappie and 1 eye. Set my personal best Crappies about 3 times cause they all were slabs. Hit larger spoon jigs...Northland Forage Spoon and Pimple Gold Dimpled. 4pm-530pm was a frenzy of hits. Nothing on the tip ups.


You fishing with Danny?


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

RUDDER said:


> You fishing with Danny?


Yup! We had a good day out. Im glad he spends so much time out there finding the spots and I just reap the benefits.


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll be heading up that way Thursday morning. Anyone hitting the ice and want to meet up let me know. I'll be at the 305 boat launch between 7-8 am.


----------

